# First smoke of the year, first attempt at a Fatty.



## thenegativeone (Mar 27, 2017)

Broke the smoker out today and thought I'd try a Fatty for the first time. 













IMG_0239.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017





I used 1/2lb of minced beef and 1/2lb of Lincolnshire sausage meat, seasoned with spog and Worcestershire sauce, sprinkled with Heavy Artillery.













IMG_0241.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017





The filling is sautéed onions, mushrooms, red peppers and garlic, with a layer of Mozzerella on the top and bottom.













IMG_0243.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017





Wrapped in bacon (I know the weave is a bit shonky) rubbed with guerilla powder and just chucked on over some oak at 225f. 

Fingers crossed it will turn out alright! I'll update later!


----------



## dabigbozman (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like a great start!

Al


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 27, 2017)

Got it finished, turned out pretty well for a first go:













IMG_0247.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017


















IMG_0249.JPG



__ thenegativeone
__ Mar 27, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2017)

It looks fantastic!

Great job for your first try!

Point!

Al


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like a mighty fine fatty for your first run.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd dig into it! Not sure what Heavy Artillery and guerilla powder is but they sound interesting...
The bacon covered the fattie and didn't come apart so no worries.
Good job and point!
Dan


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## fire phil (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks good with a good smoke ring.

Point

Did my first one last week.













20170324_165843.jpg



__ fire phil
__ Mar 29, 2017


----------



## thenegativeone (Mar 30, 2017)

Fire Phil said:


> Looks good with a good smoke ring.
> 
> Point
> 
> ...



Looks nice mate [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji] It's huge haha!


----------



## sauced (Mar 30, 2017)

Great looking fatty.....nice job!!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 31, 2017)

TNO, Nice job on your first but not last fatty!  Point


----------

